# Ayuda, modulos?

## techimation

Buenos dias, mi tema es una simple pregunta....

Es normal que no tenga ni un modulo en la carpeta /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/

La cosa viene justo despues de conseguir activar los discos scsi e iniciar gentoo en la maquina, cuando para mi sorpresa, veo que la red no se puede iniciar porque no encuentra el dispositivo, me dispongo a efectuar un modprobe e1000 y me dice que no existe tal modulo...   :Shocked: 

No se si tengo que copiar los modulos que vienen en el livecd o tengo que hacer algo raro antes o despues de compilar el kernel.

He probado a poner como modulo la tarjeta de red pero no me deja. :S

De todas formas, probare a volver a seguir la guia de instalacion desde 0 otra vez por si me he saltado algo sin querer.

Muchas gracias. 

PD: En google no encuentro absolutamente ninguna referencia a mi problemilla... :S

----------

## tahawk

Deduzco que acabas de compilar el kernel no?  Si es así debes situarte en /usr/src/"fuentes de tu kernel" y ejecutar 

```
# make modules_install
```

como root para que te compile he instale los modulos.

----------

## Coghan

Bienvenido al foro y a Gentoo.

Una vez compilado el kernel con make aseguráte, si lo haces a mano, de lanzar el comando 

```
make modules_install
```

 para que instale los módulos. Si lo haces con genkernell te lo debería hacer de manera automática.

Una vez lances modules_install comprueba que en la carpeta /lib/modules se a creado la carpeta de tu núcleo y que tienes datos dentro.

----------

## techimation

Me temia esa respuesta....

```
make && make modules_install
```

Asi compilo yo el kernel, y cuando llega a la parte de los modulos, solamente compila 2 modulos... :'(

EDIT: Encantado de ingresar en la comunidad! Comence esta odisea gracias a las horas muertas en el trabajo y en unas 5 horitas ya tenia instalado gentoo, ha sido entretenido, pero claro... sin modulos... xD

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *techimation wrote:*   

> Me temia esa respuesta....
> 
> ```
> make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

Solo compila dos módulos por que solo hay dos ítems marcados como módulos en la configuración de tu kernel, o por que hay mas y da algún mensaje de error en el proceso?

Si se trata del primer caso, a que le llamas "poner como modulo la tarjeta de red pero no me deja"?

Si se trata del segundo caso, pega por favor el mensaje de error a ver si descubrimos que es lo que no funciona.

Salud! (Y bienvenido)

----------

## techimation

No se trata de ningun error, simplemente, por un lado, no carga la eth0 porque no tiene el modulo e1000 cargado y por otro lado, voy a cargar el modulo e1000 y no esta, solamente dispongo de dos modulos...

Es muy extraño, estoy acostumbrado a compilar el kernel y es la primera vez que veo esto, ademas en el mismo livecd existen un chorro de modulos que, a la desesperada, intente copiar y pegar... y nada, compilados para otra version de kernel. 

Lo dicho el otro dia, estoy probando a instalar gentoo desde el principio repasando paso por paso a ver si me he saltado algo, pero nada, he intentado meter modulos en el make menuconfig, pero el que realmente me interesa, el e1000, ya que sin el no tengo internet, no aparece por ningun lado.

Recurso facil, bajar codigo fuente y compilarlo, para luego cargarlo felizmente!  :Very Happy: 

Gracias por las molestias!

----------

## Txema

Pues el módulo existe en el kernel (al menos en el 2.6.29):

```
grep -i e1000 /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set
```

Tendrás que buscarlo mejor, o habilitarlo directamente en .config modificando alguna de esas líneas.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

Comprueba que tengas activadas estas opciones primero.

 *Quote:*   

> [*] Enable loadable module support  --->
> 
>   --- Enable loadable module support
> 
>   [ ]   Forced module loading
> ...

 

----------

